# Hay Bales



## 38crush (Feb 10, 2006)

Does anyone know anybody that makes 1/25 scale hay Bales  Need them for a 60's racing diorama.

da 38 Crush


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Seems like I saw something like that at Hobby Lobby for doll houses, but that might be too large a scale. Or you could cut a block of wood the right size and glue on some kind of fiberous material.


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

I'm almost positive I've seen those at Michael's in a fairly small scale, bearing in mind that hay bales can be a number of different sizes in real life.

Michael's has a pretty good section on California Missions, so they stock a lot of that. Don't know where you live, but if you have art supply stores and dollhouse stores (as has been mentioned), definitely give that a shot.

I also did a quick search of the 'Net and came up with this on ebay:
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5662357956&category=2459 

Here's another one:
 http://www.bjcraftsupplies.com/miniatures/hay01.asp 

I'm sure what you need is out there somewhere.

- Fred


----------



## 38crush (Feb 10, 2006)

Holly cow food!! BatFan Man, the second one is just what I've been looking for. Thanks a million!! :thumbsup: I live in Central Oregon and we do have a Michaels. I've looked all over there and haven't seen a thing. Maybe though, with the picture, I can ring some bells.

38 Crush


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Cool, hope you find what you need

Fred


----------

